# Year out in spain



## gaynor (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi everyone! My partner and I are seriously thinking about taking our young son and going to Spain for a year to live and work in another culture and to learn the language, my partner has gained a HNC qualification along with 7 years work experience and before he goes further to uni to become an architect wants to travel a bit and boost his cv. I have always wanted to travel but by settling down and having a child with my partner very young have not had the chance! We both see this as a perfect now or never situation, I would like to hear any advice on cost of living employment etc but especially from other young families. We dont want to buy we just want to rent a small 2 bedroomed apartment along the coast preferably the southern coast Malaga area. We are currently learning spainish and hope to be quite confident when we do move. Any advice stories would be greatly received!


----------



## atlast (May 24, 2007)

What a great idea! I'm sure you'll enjoy it. If you move to an area with a lot of ex-pats from the UK, Spanish won't be quite as critical, but it really helps when you need to do things that aren't typical tourist activities. Then the level of Enlgish drops.

If possible, try to save enough that you don't absolutely have to work, or as least so you don't have to find a job that pays well.

I'm American, so I have no clue what an HNC qualification is, so I don't know what kind of work you are looking for.


----------



## gaynor (Jun 24, 2007)

atlast said:


> What a great idea! I'm sure you'll enjoy it. If you move to an area with a lot of ex-pats from the UK, Spanish won't be quite as critical, but it really helps when you need to do things that aren't typical tourist activities. Then the level of Enlgish drops.
> 
> If possible, try to save enough that you don't absolutely have to work, or as least so you don't have to find a job that pays well.
> 
> I'm American, so I have no clue what an HNC qualification is, so I don't know what kind of work you are looking for.


HNC is a construction qualification, he is in his 7th year of doing architecture and is an architectural technician, basically doing all the things an architect does but without the insurance, we are trying to save as much as we can but we arent going until my partner gets a job we are playing it safe! The idea which attracts us the most is the thought of finishing work and sitting on a beach with pretty much guaranteed sunshine instead of like here in england we walk home in the rain to sit in our little overpriced flat! I also want to learn the language and want my son to learn aswel! im really excited about the whole thing!


----------



## atlast (May 24, 2007)

I think a lot of the people who move here have at least mild forms of SAD (seasonally Affected Depression). They say they come because they enjoy the sun. I think they come because they actually need it.


----------



## ellenjoan (Jun 17, 2007)

Ow I recognize that's my case...the SAD case and the sun helps indeed !

But let's not forget the question here..

Yes he can find work in construction (if he is prepared to work with his hands) but be prepared that the paycheck is low, reaaaaaalllyyyyyyyyy low here in Spain. No I m not exagerating...Sorry !

Make the best of it...it will be a good experience (and a lot of sun but remember that Malaga is quite low in Spain for hot temperatures in winter because of the influence of the Atlantic and it's winds...in winter you re better of a bit higher...yes yes that' s were I am, hihi  

Eva


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

gaynor said:


> HNC is a construction qualification. The idea which attracts us the most is the thought of finishing work and sitting on a beach with pretty much guaranteed sunshine



A HNC qualification is a "Higher National Certificate", but yes in the UK it refers to a certain level of technical ability, in your case, within the Construction Industry.

Not much in the way of work near to Malaga for non-Spanish speaking Architectural Technician..well at least not now the construction industry is on its elbows and knees in the South of Spain.

More construction is being carried out in the North, but if you don't speak Spanish then thats not really going to help you either.

Your best bet is to take your year out in the Canary Islands, where construction is pretty much continual and thats where you will find yourself sitting on a beach with pretty much guaranteed sunshine - lol

The pensinsula is not particularly sunny between November and March, whereas the Canary Islands get the sun and great temperatures all year round.

Good luck with whatever you decide


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

A year out is a fine idea - But do not come expecting to find work. 

The construction sector is DEAD - and with the number of unfinished properties lying about - when it does pick up it will be labouring work. 

An HNC is (afaiK) not a recognised qualification here. Check.


----------

